# جهاز التخدير نوع Taema



## غيث طارق (29 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوى الاعضاء في منتدى الاجهزة الطبية
تحية طيبة
لدينا اجهزة معطلة نوع تما الفرنسية الصنع موديل Alys 2000
في احد مستشفيات العراق الجريح
ولا يوجد احد مختص في هذا المجال ليساعدنا باعادة هذه الاجهزة الى العمل وانقاذ حياة الذين يحتاجون اليها
فقررنا الاستعانة بالاخوة في المنتدى ليمدونا بما لديهم من معلومات حول كيفية صيانه هذا الجهاز وان كان بالامكان تزويدنا بكتلوكات الصيانه لمن لديه هذه المعلومات
ونكرر شكرنا للاخوة في المنتدى


----------



## مهندسه الطب (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ غيث
ارجو تحديد نوع العطل ليتسنى لنا مساعدتك في تصليح الجهاز
مع التقدير


----------



## غيث طارق (29 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخت مهندسة الطب المحترمة
تحية طيبة
اشكرك الشكرالجزيل على اهتمامك بالموضوع
العطل يكمن في كيفية برمجة الجهاز وخطوات تحديد العطل بواسطة الجهاة حيث انه لايستجيب للاوامر
ويعطي عبارة 
Human Error
فاذا كان لديك اي معلومات حول الجهاز نكون شاكرين لو تكرمت بها

مع خالص تقديرنا


----------



## غيث طارق (5 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يبدو ان الجهاز غريب نوعا ما ولم يشارك معنا احد بالموضوع
علما ان هذا النوع من الاجهزة منتشر جدا ومعروف
نرجو من الاخوة والاخوات الذين لديهم فكرة عن الموضوع ان يساعدونا في حل اشكالات الموضوع
وان يساهمو معنا لخدمة الجميع... وشكرا


----------



## علي الدليمي (9 أبريل 2008)

الأخ غيث ..تحية طيبة
لدي أحد الأخوان المتخصص في صيانة أجهزة التخدير نوع تيما وقد يستطيع أفادتكم في هذا الجانب ..وهو يعمل في بغداد ...أرجو أن ترسل لي رقم موبايلك لكي يتسنى لي أن أرتب لك اللقاء بهذا الشخص...للمعلومات عنواني
alimecha_link***********
مع التقدير... المهندس علي


----------



## علي الدليمي (9 أبريل 2008)

at yahoo dot com


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (9 أبريل 2008)

very thanks for you


----------



## غيث طارق (9 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا للاخ علي وساتصل بك في اقرب وقت انشاء الله
وننتظر مشاركات اخرى من باقي الاخوان


----------



## gamalmahdi (10 يونيو 2009)

*طلب بحث*

الاخوه الكرام في هذا المنند ى 
نرجومنكم معلومات عن عمل اجهزة التخدير الفيزيائي
هذاولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان :33:


----------



## gamalmahdi (10 يونيو 2009)

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير


----------



## mustafa el (11 يونيو 2009)

*جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية
جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية

جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية
جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية*​


----------



## ابراهيم ابو الفداء (29 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اذا أمكن معلومات عن أجهزة التخدير المستخدمة وأجزاءها وعملها الفيزيائي 
ولكم جزيل الشكر :56::56:


----------



## مهند دشاش (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا اعرف عنها بعض المعلومات التي قد تفيدك هل أجريت اختبار ذاتي للمنفسة وما هي رسائل الخطأ التي اعطتها .


----------



## الهمك (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ابحث عن بحث علمي لجهاز تخدير موديل taemaولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الساحر88 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخوتي المهندسين ارجو منكم ان من لديه اي كتلوج جهاز طبي ينزله في المنتدي ليستفيدوا منه في صيانه الاجهزه الطبيه التي تنقذ ارواح بشيره وبلتالي تكون ساهمت في انقاذ هؤلاء المرضي وشكرا لكم


----------



## mohammed.madani (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مرور الكرام لاعلم لنا ولكن السلام


----------



## alhassny (30 يناير 2011)

*صيانة أجهزة Taema Alys 2000*

أخي غيث طارق

السلام عليكم

بشأن صيانة أجهزة شركة taema مثل Alys, Clarys, Hours, Neftis يمكنك فقط إرسل ماتريده من تساؤلات ويمكنني بإذن الله مساعدتك، ولكني أريد معرفة مدى إلمامك بهذه التجهيزات لأتمكن من شرح العطل وكيفية إصلاحه بالشكل الأمثل، كتالوكات الصيانة متوفرة لدي باللغة الفرنسية ولكني أفضل أن أشرح لك الطريقة لأنني اتبعت عدة دورات على هذه الأجهزة والكتالوك يعتمد على معرفة مسبقة بهذه التجهيزات

أيمن الحسني 

دمشق - سورية



غيث طارق قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخوى الاعضاء في منتدى الاجهزة الطبية
> تحية طيبة
> لدينا اجهزة معطلة نوع تما الفرنسية الصنع موديل Alys 2000
> ...


----------

